# October 2018 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Nov 11, 2018)

Congratulations to @Philmar for "Fiery sunset over railway lands - Toronto," October's winner.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 11, 2018)

Congrats Phil, a fantastic image and beautifully taken.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 11, 2018)

Beautiful shot. I highly recommend everyone check his Flickr page out. He is very talented.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2018)

Congratulations.  Well deserved.


----------



## enezdez (Nov 11, 2018)

@Philmar Congratulations Great Image, I Love It!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 11, 2018)

Congrats, he is good.


----------



## acparsons (Nov 12, 2018)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## otherprof (Nov 12, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @Philmar for "Fiery sunset over railway lands - Toronto," October's winner.


Congratulations! Great image!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Very nice image, well done........


----------



## Philmar (Nov 15, 2018)

I guess I picked the wrong week to take a small hiatus from the forum. Been busy doing various things.
THANKS everyone...lots of other great photos that month as well.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 28, 2018)

Talk about your leading lines!  Beautiful


----------

